# Need help buying water cooling kit



## Biddlyboobaa (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi guys, I'm just going through my first experiences of overclocking, and I've realised I wont get very far on air cooling, so I'm looking at branching out into water cooling. I would like to get a CoolerMaster kit, but I haven't found one yet that includes GPU cooling, which I feel is quite necessary if I'm paying about £120 for my kit. if GPU's don't do water cooling, then I'll go for this kit :http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=40&products_id=1107
However, I am fairly hopeful on the GPU front, but if that's not a possibility, then do you think I could find that kit a little cheaper anywhere else?
tnx


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

i would recomend against a kit and instead buy each piece seperately. since i dont know your system, something like this maybe
http://www.chilledpc.co.uk/shop/product_info.php?cPath=113_38&products_id=1079 - 33
http://www.chilledpc.co.uk/shop/product_info.php?cPath=113_39&products_id=1000 - 33
http://www.chilledpc.co.uk/shop/product_info.php?products_id=966 - 4.5
http://www.chilledpc.co.uk/shop/product_info.php?cPath=40_101&products_id=421 -36
http://www.chilledpc.co.uk/shop/product_info.php?cPath=41_110&products_id=659 - 20.4
http://www.chilledpc.co.uk/shop/product_info.php?cPath=44_116_147&products_id=47 .82 x 6 (feet) = 4.6
http://www.chilledpc.co.uk/shop/product_info.php?cPath=67_80&products_id=382 - 4.5
fan = your choice, probably something with higher RPMs but up to you.

this comes out to around 136 pounds, which is over budget  it is a much higher quality kit then anything else though, and i highly recommend it. you could probably get a bigger radiator, but it is all up to you and how much you want to spend. water cooling is not cheap....


----------

